
Ask HN: How big is your database? - wbsun
Found that major cloud providers like AWS and GCP are now providing more than 10TB RAM machine types, so wondering whether one single such machine is able to hold the entire data in RAM for most websites, apps, and maybe many business...<p>What&#x27;s the size of the database you have worked on?
======
flatfilefan
I can imagine most companies customer facing data will fit in 10TB.

------
gigatexal
Roughly 1TB.

Though a 10TB ram instance will cost a handful or arms and legs a month.

